
Undulation enables gliding in flying snakes - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0935-4
======
bookofjoe
Video: [https://youtu.be/gpW5aWMxrEw](https://youtu.be/gpW5aWMxrEw)

